# any smelt reports ?



## trapperjon

wondering if the smelt are in yet, wanting to try this weekend at fairport or 72nd. anybody else interested ? JON


----------



## trapperjon

Really? No one's interested in giving it a try.i'll try at fair port sat, night. Will give report. Sound's like a good snack for browns game


----------



## Doboy

trapperjon said:


> Really? No one's interested in giving it a try.i'll try at fair port sat, night. Will give report. Sound's like a good snack for browns game


"Sound's like a good snack",,, Ditto THAT x2 jon!
After the rain,,, some steel should be running. Some smelt in the smoker too? Now That would certainly be an added attraction!
We would appreciate your report, Thanks.


----------



## buckipicker

Tried for smelt last night at Conneaut. Emeralds were not in yet in any quantity. When they are in the smelt will follow. Was pretty windy too. No smelts. Tried the few emeralds that I did catch along with some maggots.


----------



## ldrjay

I have been hitting the smelt here in fairport. So far im the only one that has gone out here that I know of. Today the harbor was blown up but tonight may be calm. The water will probably be cloudy. I was still getting them on the cloudy water last week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## captain snake

Where do you fish for smelt? Can you catch them from shore? I fish out of vermilion. I've caught a couple while perching in the past but my boat is put away now.


----------



## Doboy

buckipicker said:


> Tried for smelt last night at Conneaut. Emeralds were not in yet in any quantity. When they are in the smelt will follow. Was pretty windy too. No smelts. Tried the few emeralds that I did catch along with some maggots.


buckipicker,,, Thank You very much.

idrjay,,, I would love to know, did you get them off shore, dock, or a wall somewhere,,, or out of a boat?
Just wanting to know if you got them in deep water or along shore, Thanks.


----------



## treefrog

fished conneaut four nights in the last 2 weeks.not one smelt.couple crappie,a white bass and a gill.minnows are thick as sh*t except the last few nights because of the full moon.most years dont really start hitting smelt till after xmas.and always seem to do better when the water is cloudy.once the smelt are hitting good remember to throw out a rod with 4-5 smelt on it for burbit are one under a float for walleye,northerns or steel.see alot of northerns cruesing just outside the lantern light at conny.


----------



## trapperjon

idrjay,,, I would love to know, did you get them off shore, dock, or a wall somewhere,,, or out of a boat?
Just wanting to know if you got them in deep water or along shore, Thanks.[/QUOTE]

right off the side of the wall, hang a lantern over the side just above the water. i did'nt make it up sat night started to feel like crap decided to lay low instead,


----------



## Doboy

treefrog said:


> fished conneaut four nights in the last 2 weeks.not one smelt.couple crappie,a white bass and a gill.minnows are thick as sh*t except the last few nights because of the full moon.most years dont really start hitting smelt till after xmas.and always seem to do better when the water is cloudy.once the smelt are hitting good remember to throw out a rod with 4-5 smelt on it for burbit are one under a float for walleye,northerns or steel.see alot of northerns cruesing just outside the lantern light at conny.


FYI,,,, I had to look it up; Never caught one. BURBOT
HERE'S WHERE BOILING SHEEPHEAD CAME FROM! (I TRIED IT,,, IT"S GOOD!
Length:15 to 22 inches 
Weight:1 to 3 pounds 
Coloring:mottled olive-green to shades of brown on back; cream-colored underneath 
Common Names:lawyer, American burbot, ling, eelpout, loche, freshwater cod 
Found in Lakes:Michigan, Huron, Ontario, Erie and Superior (but uncommon in Erie) 
These elongated, cylindrical, freshwater codfish inhabit most waters of Alaska, Canada and northern United States as well as corresponding latitudes of Eurasia. Despite the burbot's homely form, its meat is palatable and nutritious. A delicacy in Scandinavia, the burbot's liver contains oil said to rival that of the saltwater cod. 

In the U.S., burbots -- commonly called "lawyers" in the Great Lakes region -- have long been overlooked as a food fish. Early Great Lakes fishermen derided them as trash fish. In the middle of the 20th century, the lakes' burbot populations declined under the onslaught of the sea lamprey. Today, however, burbot are returning to the lakes in increasing numbers. 

Burbot spawn under the midwinter ice, usually in one to four feet of water, though sometimes deeper. By midsummer, they move out to the cool depths of the lake, where they roam the open waters with lake trout, lake whitefish and other deepwater fish. 

Many knowledgeable fishermen savor burbot. *When boiled and buttered, the sweet flavor of burbot has earned it the title of "poor man's lobster." *Though they continue to have an undeserved reputation as "trash fish," the commercial harvest of burbot from Green Bay and northern Lake Michigan increased nearly fivefold during the early 1980s to a total of nearly 100,000 pounds annually.


----------



## ldrjay

The lil wall.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose

trapperjon, I'll be up in your neck of the woods this weekend and would like to meet you buuutttttt I'll be at Walsh Jesuit High School for the IRONMAN wrestling tournament (toughest high school wrestling tournament in the nation).

Keep your reports up. I've never fished for smelt but had a friend give me maybe a half pound a while back. I LOVE those little critters.

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## steelhead1

I go up to Fairport at least once a year for Smelt. Prob hit it Friday or Sat. night which ever night looks better weather wise.

State record Burbot was caught there a few years back however, the ODNR stated that their population is way down due to some sort of virus that affects them in Erie.


----------



## jbanker

I was considering trying Friday or Saturday night as well, I've caught smelt before but never on purpose. They sure taste good though! Anyone thinking about heading out with smelt experience feel free to pm me and we can meet up on the lake. I was probably going to go buy one if those baitfish lights, they sure work good for crappie at mogadore along with lanterns, hopefully they do the same on Erie.

Also, on the topic of burbot, my father caught one ice fishing about 20 years ago in the cleveland area. I however have never seen or heard of them having a descent population or catch rate in Erie. I'd love to target them, just to knock another species of the list. I'm assuming they only cme in when the water is extremely cold, January February ish. Any input on them would be great, thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

I may be out there Friday night. Went out Tuesday night got skunked. Tried the umbrella net not a single one. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

I fished for them too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

sat,night's looking best as far as the weather go's, probably be on fairport's short wall, JON


----------



## steelhead1

trapperjon said:


> sat,night's looking best as far as the weather go's, probably be on fairport's short wall, JON


I haven't ruled out tonight just yet. Will look at radar when I get off at 3:30 and make the call.

If not tonight tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## steelhead1

I'm heading up after work. Should be set up by dark. Say hi if any of ya'll go!

Mark


----------



## ldrjay

Ill be out after my work xmas party. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker

are you going to 72nd?

I have a meeting for my job at CSU at 6, might as well buzz over and check it out.


----------



## ldrjay

Fairport 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker

I'm assuming Fairport is the go-to spot for smelt.
Not sure if im going to make the drive, I should probably stock up some tackle tonight. I'll definitely be out tomorrow night as long as the rain holds off.


----------



## ldrjay

I do great at conny but don't wa.t to drive a hour. Nothing tonight. Barely any minnows swimming

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Ya'll are at least a month early for serious smelt fishin.


----------



## trapperjon

loves2fishinohio said:


> Ya'll are at least a month early for serious smelt fishin.


yeah but the wife don't know that,


----------



## steelhead1

Fished 5-9 at fairport last night. No smelt. A few white bass. 

They'll be in thick in a week or so based on my past years logs. Hardly have to wait another month.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

May hit up Geneva this week. Heard a couple rumors about there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

BUMP 
Conny smelt ? ANYWHERE?
Maybe, try it this week end.


----------



## steelhead1

Doboy said:


> BUMP
> Conny smelt ? ANYWHERE?
> Maybe, try it this week end.



I'm thinking about taking another poke at it Friday night. Already have my gear in the truck from last weekend.


----------



## ldrjay

Went tonight. Minnows are coming back in. Blanked on smelt

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1

ldrjay said:


> Went tonight. Minnows are coming back in. Blanked on smelt
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Thanks for the report.


----------



## Doboy

We're headin' up for steel in a bit,,,, 
I'll try to check Conny for bait in the docks,,,,,, AND smelt.
If the smelt don't show,,, the O R sauger should!


----------



## captain snake

Anybody fish for smelt around vermilion from shore?


----------



## captain snake

Anybody fish for smelt around vermilion from shore? Or Huron,Lorain.


----------



## jbanker

Any updates on the smelt? Haven't made it up to fairport yet and haven't seen anything about them on here in a couple weeks, just curious if anyone is doing well yet.


----------



## ldrjay

I haven't gone down to the wall in two weeks. With work and weather I just haven't had time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "chillin"

Im curious about this smelt fishing, never have fished for them. Is now the time to go? Catawba area is closest for me,can you catch them there or do you have to go further east?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

i've snaged them while casting off the wall at huron, can't say if that was a fluke or they are there in numbers, it's worth finding out, JON


----------



## ldrjay

Gonna give it a go tonight 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever

ldrjay said:


> Gonna give it a go tonight
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


let us know what you find! Im looking to go this weekend


----------



## jbanker

I second that steelheadfeaver, I was planning on heading up that way either tomorrow evening or Saturday evening. Would love to know if they're in or not!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lil' Rob

Has anyone been up to Edgewater to check the conditions and whether the smelt are there yet?


----------



## K gonefishin

I went last night and checked off the steel dock nothing in yet, I dropped my Lowrance ice tranducer to see if I could mark anything and nadda. It's starting to slush up and get ice in the calm spots. We didn't venture over to the government wall they could have been there, water is LOW around the ramp areas. We did get some bait at the rocky for fishing this weekend. Slushed up REAL bad at the ramps and toward the lake only one small open spot we could access with no waders but we scored minnows.


----------



## jbanker

Gonefishin were you at edgewater or fairport last night?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin

Edgewater is where I stopped.


----------



## jbanker

Alright, hopefully someone has a positive report from fairport soon!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Sorry guys didn't go last night. Couldn't get any one to go and my knee was bugging the heck outta me. If anyone wants to go tonight ill try n go.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Osmerus

Anyone seen anything over the past week or so. Ive made a few stops down to some local walls around me and have not seen anything. I usually run UP to Northern Michigan and or Canada to smelt dip in the spring when their headed up rivers to spawn. Would love to get into some off the walls down here.


----------



## Doboy

jbanker said:


> Alright, hopefully someone has a positive report from fairport soon!
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,,, No Smelt either???,,,,
> It's NOT looking too good is it?
> 'RULLI Bros Market' in Boardman, Ohio. $3.75 a POUND,,, Some of the BEST TASTING frozen smelt I ever ate!
> 
> FYI,,, My friends hit Bula today for steel,,, too much water,,, blown out,,, not a HIT! ARU & hospital iced over.
> I went to Cumberland Pool & Beaver River today. 2 1/2 hrs,,, NOT 1 HIT! Maybe next week.


----------



## fredg53

I got nothin off Eastlake either 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

Osmerus said:


> Anyone seen anything over the past week or so. Ive made a few stops down to some local walls around me and have not seen anything. I usually run UP to Northern Michigan and or Canada to smelt dip in the spring when their headed up rivers to spawn. Would love to get into some off the walls down here.


Hello Osmerus,,,
An OLD TIMER told me about a jump-across-creek that turns BLACK with 'em! Just like the vidio on YouTube. He just can't remember WHEN.
When do you go to Canada & Michigan to smelt dip?
That's when I'll go checking,,, more often.
Thanks


----------



## Osmerus

We go up to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan usually around the second or first weekend of April. They don't get many runs anymore south of the Mackinaw Bridge in Northern Lower Michigan. The U.P runs are a shadow of what they used to be but if you time it just right you can get your fill and then some. As soon as the Ice blows out of the bays and most of the snow has melted in the woods its game on. The runs have been happening earlier every year. Last year was way early.

We also hit up the streams and rivers on the Eastern Shore of Superior in Canada. Those runs are still around the middle of April due to high snowpack that hangs on alot longer. The runs in Canada are the biggest around, if ya wana see streams black with them this is the place to go. The Canadian tribs were not harvested as heavy in the past and there are just alot more streams and rivers feeding into Superior.

Feel free to pm me for other info.


----------



## Doboy

Osmerus said:


> We go up to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan usually around the second or first weekend of April. They don't get many runs anymore south of the Mackinaw Bridge in Northern Lower Michigan. The U.P runs are a shadow of what they used to be but if you time it just right you can get your fill and then some. As soon as the Ice blows out of the bays and most of the snow has melted in the woods its game on. The runs have been happening earlier every year. Last year was way early.
> 
> We also hit up the streams and rivers on the Eastern Shore of Superior in Canada. Those runs are still around the middle of April due to high snowpack that hangs on alot longer. The runs in Canada are the biggest around, if ya wana see streams black with them this is the place to go. The Canadian tribs were not harvested as heavy in the past and there are just alot more streams and rivers feeding into Superior.
> 
> Feel free to pm me for other info.
> 
> Thank You,,, that's what I needed to know.
> He was steelhead fishing around the last big melt, so it all makes sense.
> I'll post this again,,, I just love it,,, it makes me DROOL!


----------



## buckipicker

Finally caught a few smelt last night. Conny breakwall. Caught about 20 or so in a few hours. Worth your time if you're looking to bring home a bucket....Maybe not. Worth your time if you are looking for an activity to take your mind off ice fishing....Definitely worth it! Not many emeralds in yet. Took about 20 casts with my umbrella net to get about 5 dozen.


----------



## trapperjon

thx for the report, i'm hoping to give it a try tonight if the rain's don't move in too early, probably at fairport or cleveland area, JON


----------



## Osmerus

Thanks for the report. Will try and make it out tonight before the Lake kicks up Sunday.

Here's a great smelt dipping video, shows what the runs used to be like. You can still find them running like this but ya gota know where to look and when.


----------



## puregreen

Wow I have never smelt fished before but have ate them. Thats amazing


----------



## c. j. stone

Yummy! Had some last night breaded and flash frozen from Giant Eagle!! One pound bag fed three adults.


----------



## ggcanteri

check out door county charters andy's guide service captain andy stuth for pic and vids of smelt and burbot and other fish
great guide and lots of fun going up in a couple weeks


----------



## Osmerus

That looks like a blast. We need ice on the Lake down here. It forms for a bit and then melts back. Im gettin the Ice fishin itch big time. I have pulled smelt through the ice down here in the harbors. Once you find them its game on.


----------



## trapperjon

ggcanteri said:


> check out door county charters andy's guide service captain andy stuth for pic and vids of smelt and burbot and other fish
> great guide and lots of fun going up in a couple weeks


do you have a link to his site? maybe i'm looking in wrong spot but could'nt find it, thx JON


----------



## ggcanteri

jon try: www.doorcountycharters.com


----------



## youngblood

Smelt dipping in the lower Niagara River has been very good the last few years.Mid to late April. If you guys are interested I can report back in the spring when they are in.Last year I think it took me 45 min. to get my limit.Nice small great eating ones.


----------



## Doboy

youngblood said:


> Smelt dipping in the lower Niagara River has been very good the last few years. Mid to late April. If you guys are interested I can report back in the spring when they are in.Last year I think it took me 45 min. to get my limit.Nice small great eating ones.


Well for one, I'm interested. Mid to late April??? What's your limit?
I've made a couple of useless trips to Erie last year,,, Maybe with your help, I'll connect. 
I'm suppose to go to Olcott with a friend, someday in the near future,,, how far from there? Are the Kings & Lakers still around then?
Thanks


----------



## youngblood

Doboy said:


> Well for one, I'm interested. Mid to late April??? What's your limit?
> I've made a couple of useless trips to Erie last year,,, Maybe with your help, I'll connect.
> I'm suppose to go to Olcott with a friend, someday in the near future,,, how far from there? Are the Kings & Lakers still around then?
> Thanks


Limit is 8 quarts. Olcott is about 15 miles from where most people dip.Lakers and Rainbows are in the river pretty thick right know. To stained up right at the moment from the heavy winds we have been having. With out Lake Erie being frozen every big wind makes the river to muddy to fish. It has been pretty rough the last couple of years from lack of ice.Small windows of opportunity.In April Lakers will still be on the Niagara Bar pretty thick. Salmon will be starting to show up.Salmon in early spring usually show up west of the Niagara in the Canadian waters then migrate east as the water warms up.It is kind of combat dipping people come from all around. But when their in good there is plenty for everyone.I have had scoops of over 4 QTs. I will post back in the spring when they are in good.


----------



## Searay

How do you measure 8 qts. 2 gallon bucket?


----------



## youngblood

I just fill a 5 gallon bucket a little less than 1/2 full.The DEC our wild game police.Do keep an eye on it.When I pulled into the parking lot a couple years ago they were going threw a guys car.They probably watch this guy make several trips to his car.The guys trunk was half full of smelt.The DEC was going to give my buddy and I our limit without even stepping into the river.We told him we didn't drive 2 hours to have someone hand us bags of Smelt we wanted to catch or own.An hour later we were done. Lewiston where most of the Smelting takes place.Has a huge Smelt fest every year put on buy the Local fishing club.They cook tons of smelt,and do Smelt dipping demonstrations.I have always heard great things about it but have never been to it.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Well I was wondering if anyone has made it up in the last week or so it would be nice to break the cabin fever and get out I might see about heading up this weekend thanks in advance for your report Conneaut


----------



## trapperjon

HEY burnin daylight, are you planning on hittin' conny or NY, if conny plz let me know how ya did, i'm thinking about hitting fairport tonight, JON


----------



## spectrum

Hey guys, sorry I'm a new member..... need to get some posts in so I can send a PM to buy something. I just heard about smelt fishing this year, been hopeing to get out there and do it ice fishing style (got tired of the stocked trout) guess I'll have to wait for next year for some ice


----------



## trapperjon

welcome to OGF. don't give up hope on the ice quite yet.... a little ice in a marina and you can always pop a hole off the side of a dock and sit on safe ground  JON


----------



## Doboy

trapperjon said:


> welcome to OGF. don't give up hope on the ice quite yet.... a little ice in a marina and you can always pop a hole off the side of a dock and sit on safe ground  JON


LOL,,,, That's what we do to catch some dandy cromers (Young, better eating/ smoking steelhead).
Either bust some ice, or wait till the thin ice melts around the docks!
Drop a fathead in the hole and HANG-ON!


----------



## Barnrat

Trapperjon- Did you get up to Faiport? If so , how'd ya do? Sure would like to get up there this year. I'm gettin tired of the frozen smelt from Giant Eagle.......


----------



## ldrjay

Open water beside Lil wall. Don't know bout smelt. Should be there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

Barnrat said:


> Trapperjon- Did you get up to Faiport? If so , how'd ya do? Sure would like to get up there this year. I'm gettin tired of the frozen smelt from Giant Eagle.......


I wish...... got called into work on sat and did'nt get home till sunday am, which also screwed up my hard water plan's, JON


----------



## youngblood

Reports from the Lower Niagara River Say the Smelt are starting to show up. Next 2 weeks should be good for dipping.


----------



## trapperjon

anybody been giving it a try yet ?


----------



## ldrjay

I want to. Ill check fairport harbor in the morn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelhauler

I checked out Edgewater on Friday. The whole marine area is full of shove ice. The spud goes right through between the chunks of ice. The cold snap coming this week should tighten everything up. I'd bring some dry clothes if you want to try before then. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Just check fairport its all locked up. Have to get my home made spud bar from my buddy to check for actual decent ice. Most looks fairly flat but some spots have the shove stuff. Ill check today or tomorrow unless someone in the area has one. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishmonger

She's hardening good now. Check out the cribcam 
http://webcam.clevelandcrib.org/


----------



## ldrjay

I'm gonna try tomorrow night

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon

hope you get into them, be safe most of all.


----------



## ldrjay

Gonna make a buddy go too. Good thing its only a 50 yard walk. Ill be spudding on the way out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joewallguy

Anyone ever catch um out on 72nd ice? or any other species?Where at down there.?


----------



## trapperjon

joewallguy said:


> Anyone ever catch um out on 72nd ice? or any other species?Where at down there.?


I've tried the small marina area at the end of the ramp (once) gotta wet foot and didn't stay long, heard of them caught there and at edgewater,


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Any conny smelt reports?


----------



## Doboy

Fishmonger said:


> She's hardening good now. Check out the cribcam
> http://webcam.clevelandcrib.org/



ANY problems downloading the program to run the 
AXIS P3343 Network Camera?

(there's lots of 'BAD STUFF' going around?
ActiveX controls and web browser add-ons are small programs that are used extensively on the Internet. They allow you to use toolbars, stock tickers, video, and more when you browse the web. However, these programs can sometimes malfunction, or give you content that you don't want. In some cases, these programs can be used to collect information from your computer, damage information on your computer, install software on your computer without your consent, or allow someone else to control your computer remotely.)

PC is asking for permission,,,,,

I can't get the Conny Cribcam to work anymore either!?
Thanks


----------



## trapperjon

fairport harbor tonight if anybody's interested. super bowl smelt yummmm


----------



## ldrjay

Water is clear lots of minnows in the hole now lots of water on the ice. Nothing while we were just out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

